# Bowfishing Rules



## chad helsel (Nov 13, 2002)

I can't figure out what I can and can't do from the regulations, could someone please help?
1)
I need to know when if at all i can shoot carp in the chippewa river in 
Midland and Isabella county, downstream of lake Isabella. And if i can,
can shoot carp, can i do it at night also?
2)
Same questions for titabawasee river just downstream from the sanford lake dam. a
3) 
When can I bowfish on Sanford, and Wixom Lakes? and can i shoot them at
night with lights?

thanks for your help


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Do to the fact that I'm not familar with that area it would best best to give a jingle to the Bay City Office at 989-684-9141.


----------



## chad helsel (Nov 13, 2002)

I'll give that a try.


----------

